
Show HN: I made a decentralized Push To Talk (walkie talkie) web app - qvdev
https://qvdev.github.io/GunPushToTalk/#hackernews
======
qvdev
Developer here,

Press and hold the button or press and hold spacebar and talk.

you can change channels by change the #gun to something else such as #cows or
#monkeys

It is works via the decentralized database
[https://gun.eco/](https://gun.eco/)

The app is not keeping full conversation. Feel free to ask any questions.

Have fun! usage is unlimited!

------
jquip
Just tested 5-10 mins back.

A few issues.

Some latencies are present. PTT button pushed propagation time perhaps. Audio
stream is a little glitchy sometimes.

Some words/syllables repeat 5-15 times. This effect is seen in message
starting and endings usually but also in between sentences.

Message drops before a person releases the button. They say a sentence but get
cut off halfway.

But on the whole... a nice thing :)

------
janpot
Fun fact: did you know in French they say "Talkie Walkie" instead of "Walkie
Talkie"?

~~~
jraph
Yeah, do you happen to know why it is reversed in French?

~~~
quickthrower2
There is no natural right way around. Walk and talk; talk and walk.

------
arthurcolle
I can't hear any audio :(

------
throwAwayCity
very cool

~~~
qvdev
Thanks glad you like it, I am having some fun as well as people join and make
noises. Whistling is something people like to do. Maybe start a whistle
channel :)

